# Kindleboards Egg Hunt! (Win Amazon gift certificates!)



## KBoards Admin

* Today we're launching our next contest: the Kindleboards Egg Hunt! *

Here's how it works:

We've hidden ten Easter Eggs in various posts throughout our boards. We haven't buried them deep - you'll find them in fairly recent posts, but scattered throughout our various boards and sub-boards.

* 1. When you find an Egg, click on it. A window will pop up that gives you a code word. Remember that code word!

2. When you've found all ten eggs, send those ten code words in a PM to "contest" (here's a link to do that). And, reply to this thread to let everyone know that you found all 10 eggs! 
*
On Easter Sunday, we'll draw three winners at random from all correct entries. Each winner will receive a $25 Amazon gift certificate. Happy hunting!

PS Between now and the drawing date, we *may* post little hints in this thread, about where an egg is.

Winners:
1 - tbd
2 - tbd
3 - tbd


----------



## Vegas_Asian

awww! Cool!


----------



## Cowgirl

This sounds like fun....


----------



## roselake

Awesome idea!  You guys are always coming up with new things to keep the forum exciting!  Thanks for all the hard work you do.


----------



## akpak

Hey Harvey, what do they look like? Post an example!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oh, you'll know'em when you see 'em!!


----------



## MichelleR

I've found one so far.


----------



## MichelleR

Okay, found 3. I'm tired, and you all are sadists!


----------



## KBoards Admin

They will still be there in the morning - - - I promise!!


----------



## dollcrazy

Fun, Fun, Fun.

Thanks Harvey.


----------



## kim

Oh this is just great.  Now I won't get any work done today.  I hope my boss doesn't show up in my cube while I'm hunting Easter eggs  


- But this sounds like fun.  Thanks Harvey & the Gang


----------



## Harmakhet

9 down...one has escaped me so far...


----------



## SmrTyme

*notsonicewords* I cant see pix at work!GAH!


----------



## SmrTyme

STAND DOWN!!!I FOUND THE EGG!!WOOOTTT!....now i'm getting no work done today


----------



## ferretluver

Only found 4 so far. 
I will not give up the hunt! 
This is fun. thank you


----------



## kim

DONE!  Found all 10!  Filled my basket!  Now, I'm sitting down to eat the chocolate.

The eggs are so very pretty.  It was a fun hunt.


(nope, I'm not giving any hints)


----------



## MarthaT

this sounds like so much fun


----------



## Atunah

I must be blind, I can't find any  .


----------



## busy91

Don't feel bad, been on all morning and can't find anything.


----------



## thefuture4

I found one, and looked for over an hour for others and didn't find any more...


----------



## bkworm8it

Well, I've been through all the unread ones since my last visit yesterday 7pm pacific time and only found two  I'm wondering if one needs to go through all the pages of posts 

well happy hunting everyone! 

theresam


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Be patient! You'll find them all!

Here's a picture of Harvey hiding them *(NOTE: This is not one of the Easter Egg images, keep looking!)*:










Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Hunting Guys, we had a blast planning this!! * 

*Disclaimer: If anyone gets fired for hunting Easter eggs on the job KindleBoards can not be held responsible. Hunt at your own risk! * 

I want ya'll to know I am not good at secrets so this one was tough, I posted a new avatar yesterday to drop a hint.


----------



## mwvickers

It took a while, but I finally found all 10!  

Good hiding, people!


----------



## Cowgirl

Linda...I for one am pretty upset you changed your avatar.  I've been stalking you on here ever since you added Kevin Costner so you're safe now.... I'm looking at your new avatar for a hint and I'm not feeling it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Cowgirl said:


> Linda...I for one am pretty upset you changed your avatar. I've been stalking you on here ever since you added Kevin Costner so you're safe now.... I'm looking at your new avatar for a hint and I'm not feeling it!


Well I wanted to add under it... there will be an Easter Egg Hunt tomorrow, bring your basket but when I mentioned it to Harvey he threatened to fire me. 

BTW Kevin gives me a much *different feeling* than the buck toothed bunny does.


----------



## MAGreen

Found them! Took me a bit, but it was fun. Hope I win, I need more books! Good hunting all!


----------



## sem

I'm blind as a bat and haven't found one yet but I will keep looking! 

Who wants to work, anywqay!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am curious as to who hid them.

ETA: Testing something


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> I am curious as to who hid them.


It was the Easter Bunny!


----------



## Cowgirl

I found 3 and I've been looking everywhere... this is not easy!


----------



## GreenThumb

I've been trying!  But I can only find 9.  I'm going to throw in the towel until my eyeballs recover!


----------



## Harmakhet

GreenThumb said:


> I've been trying! But I can only find 9. I'm going to throw in the towel until my eyeballs recover!


Are you missing the same one I am? #5 is my bane


----------



## Cowgirl

#5 was the 2nd one I found...and I only found 3 so far.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

One of them is a yummy chocolate egg!


----------



## kim

He He  
Chuckle Chuckle

And I thought it was easy    


(no, I did not get help from any mod or admin)


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> (no, I did not get help from any mod or admin)


Maybe I can get YOU to help ME! I've only found 4! LOL!!! (#5 was the first one I found) The Easter Bunny didn't tell...


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> Maybe I can get YOU to help ME! I've only found 4! LOL!!! (#5 was the first one I found) The Easter Bunny didn't tell...


I'm giving no hints... I really really want to win a gift card, I'm getting tired of reading Free Classics


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't found any.... 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't found any....
> 
> Betsy


C***, are we allowed to hunt??


----------



## MeganW

I found all 10 Easter Eggs!  Took me awhile, but I did it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> C***, are we allowed to hunt??


We're allowed to hunt, just not to win! 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> C***, are we allowed to hunt??


Heck if I know...But looking can't hurt right? I think I'm up to 6 now...


----------



## KimmyA

I cannot find #9 and my eyes are killing me.

Y'all didn't have to hide them quite so well.


----------



## kdawna

I have been on here for around 6 hours... and found all but # 3.  I keep thinking my husband is going to ask me what I did all day... and I am going to say, "I was looking for Easter Eggs" all day!  He will just want to know what I am making for dinner.... I keep trying to figure that one out. I sure could use a hint on # 3. This was the hardest Easter egg hunt I  ever did!!!
  Kdawna


----------



## davem2bits

Found all ten.  Egg Salad sandwich lunch for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, I found one, it's chocolate!!!!  yummmmm

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're allowed to hunt, just not to win!
> 
> Betsy


Duh!  I found one on the very first post I read this morning. Don't have a clue where it was now but remember the poster, the egg # and the secret code. Haven't looked since . Oh well I've been seeing patient's and now have to enter data into RDC. I can hunt all weekend though. 

No wonder I haven't read the first post from Leslie a.k.a. Jeff B. today! and I thought she was working for a change.


----------



## rho

I suck - I have spent 25 minutes and haven't found a single one -- off to a meeting but are they still there so I don't keep looking all night long


----------



## stevene9

Hey, where are my Passover eggs?  

Steve


----------



## KimmyA

Oh well. I give up. I can't find #9. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ We'll give a hint tomorrow for one of the eggs. Watch this thread for that!


----------



## sebat

#5 is the one I can't find.  Got all the rest.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Don't give up guys! There are 9 more days of hunting after today. As Harvey posted we will be giving hints along the way. Take a break then get back out there and hunt those eggs!


----------



## KimmyA

Well, I kept checking, cause it was driving me crazy, and I FOUND #9. Yea!! I have all ten now and I'm sending Harvey a PM.


----------



## Kathy

SmrTyme said:


> *notsonicewords* I cant see pix at work!GAH!


I can't either. Couldn't wait to get home to start the hunt. What fun.


----------



## Cowgirl

Wow...It took me all day to find 7...only 3 more to go but I'm done for the day!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KimmyA said:


> Well, I kept checking, cause it was driving me crazy, and I FOUND #9. Yea!! I have all ten now and I'm sending Harvey a PM.


Eggcellent!!


----------



## vg

I still need #4, #9 and #10 - arghh!

So much for work, making dinner and interacting with my husband - thank goodness I showered before I started looking for eggs

Woohoo!  My husband gets to have dinner tonight!  I found all ten and had a lot of fun doing it - thanks, Moderators!


----------



## traceyreads

Thank you for providing me for entertainment on this long day of conference calls! But even after looking and looking, I can only find six...


----------



## KBoards Admin

In 10 minutes - at 3:45pm Pacific - we are going to give one tiny hint. That hint will be revealed in the lobby of the chat room. See you there...


----------



## crebel

Harvey said:


> In 10 minutes - at 3:45pm Pacific - we are going to give one tiny hint. That hint will be revealed in the lobby of the chat room. See you there...


Well bah humbug - apparently because of my spyware or something I can not get into the chat room. I keep getting some kind of an error message! I have searched off an on all day (luckily I work for DH at the office) and have only found 3. Will keep looking unless my eyeballs explode first!


----------



## Chey

YAY!  Found all 10 of them!    These are great!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have been searching for an hour and found 1    I have a BOOK to read (on Kindle of course)  This is too hard...


----------



## Anju 

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I have been searching for an hour and found 1  I have a BOOK to read (on Kindle of course) This is too hard...


I was beginning to feel dumb  I have found one! You read the boards as much as I do and if you hve only found one I don't feel so bad. I am off to read now and to heck with it LOL LOL LOL


----------



## KBoards Admin

When you least expect, you'll probably stumble into some more!

Generally, we haven't buried them deep - meaning they're in threads that appear on the first page of our various boards.

And the hint that we shared in the chat room was...

*Each board has no more than one egg in it.*

So, if you've found an egg in a particular board, you won't find any more of the ten eggs in that particular board.


----------



## Shizu

Well, this is too hard for me. I couldn't even find one.    I gave up. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bkworm8it

Well I have been through every board 6 times, since 1pm and only found 5. Even with your hints Harvey. I'm beginning to think something is wrong with my computer and it's just not showing them. Guess I'll give it up and try again tomorrow    

theresam


----------



## egh34

Could I just see a picture to know what I am looking for Whining, crying...I just haven't found one yet. Yes, I am blond, but that should have no bearing on it!! I just don't know where to look...in the message, by the avatars, up in the heading, oh, where oh where...more whining!!!!!!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Well, I did find one and it was WAY obvious!  Big, colorful, no mistaking it.  I assume that they all are like that...


----------



## kim

egh34 said:


> Could I just see a picture to know what I am looking for Whining, crying...I just haven't found one yet. Yes, I am blond, but that should have no bearing on it!! I just don't know where to look...in the message, by the avatars, up in the heading, oh, where oh where...more whining!!!!!!!!


You'll know it when you find one. This is the only help I'll give  . They are in the message area. Pretty big, bigger than an avatar. Beautifully decorated. Have a number from one to ten.

...I don't think I gave to much away


----------



## Kathy

Shizu said:


> Well, this is too hard for me. I couldn't even find one.  I gave up. Good luck everyone.


I've only found one and it was by mistake I'm sure. I hear you.


----------



## egh34

After several hours I have found 1, #7. This has not turned into an obsession yet, but for some reason, I seem to be still searching...


----------



## drenee

I have found all but one.  
deb


----------



## kjn33

FortheloveofGod...........I have been looking forever!! I haven't found any, I have no idea what I am looking for, but in my obsessive way, I keep looking. 
Are we all just dorks or what?? haha  
kjn


----------



## luvmy4brats

We'll give more hints.. I promise! 

(I haven't found them all either)


----------



## bkworm8it

Finally only 6 1/2 hours and found them all.  Now I can get back to my book!

theresam


----------



## egh34

kjn33 said:


> FortheloveofGod...........I have been looking forever!! I haven't found any, I have no idea what I am looking for, but in my obsessive way, I keep looking.
> Are we all just dorks or what?? haha
> kjn


That made me giggle. And yes, we are all dorks. When I try to explain some of the stuff on this board, like the name your kindle, or show your picture, my walks away mumbling to himself about carting me away. But I just laugh, cause it's so much fun here.

NOW TELL ME THE STUPID EGGS ARE, DAM***!!!!


----------



## crebel

Dear God in Heaven - Thank you, I am blind now, but I have found all 10 and sent the PM to the great Egg Hunt Contest in The Sky!  I don't think I have actually read any posts today, just scrolled and scrolled and scrolled and.......

Lots of fun (now that I found them) - thanks Mods!


----------



## sebat

I'm done and my eyes are crossed.  Time for a computer break.


----------



## chynared21

*Geez, I found #6...and that was by accident *


----------



## rho

I'm only going to find them by accident I guess - I spent ages looking and just realized I was so busy going thru threads I wasn't reading them though just looking -- AND I STILL DIDN'T FIND ANY -- *pathetic * I know


----------



## kim

kjn33 said:


> FortheloveofGod...........I have been looking forever!! I haven't found any, I have no idea what I am looking for, but in my obsessive way, I keep looking.
> Are we all just dorks or what?? haha
> kjn


It's a good think they didn't start the hunt yesterday. With the trouble people are having finding these, you would have all thought it was an April Fools joke


----------



## chevauchee

Found them!

Now back to fuming at USPS's hideous tracking system. My Kindle can't still be in Kentucky, it was shipped Monday! Or, well, I suppose it _could_ be... At least my Oberon Sun cover is here already!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chevauchee said:


> Found them!
> 
> Now back to fuming at USPS's hideous tracking system. My Kindle can't still be in Kentucky, it was shipped Monday! Or, well, I suppose it _could_ be... At least my Oberon Sun cover is here already!


So the egg hunt was a nice destraction. Maybe Harvey can hide some more for you to find. (grins)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## CegAbq

chynared21 said:


> *Geez, I found #6...and that was by accident *


Me too - I was about to give up and just figure I did not have the knack (may still not!).


----------



## KBoards Admin

I need to give Betsy a shout-out for creating our beautiful KindleBoards eggs.

*Thanks, Betsy!!*


----------



## Geemont

I found... nothing. And I searched all the posts made 4/1 and 4/2 in a couple of boards.


----------



## Cowgirl

Wow...This took me all day...I got nothing done today and had to order takeout Chinese for dinner.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ The "egg" threads are "current threads" in that they appear in the first page of topics on the boards - - but in that thread there may be posts that go back earlier than that. And eggs may be hidden in those earlier pages of the thread.


----------



## Kind

Such a cool contest. Unique for sure!


----------



## speters

This sounds really fun, but I don't know if I'd recognize one if I saw it. I guess when I see one I'll know?


----------



## Atunah

I am declaring defeat now after findint 8 eggs. I am running out of places to look and I just can't find the other 2. My eyes are sore.  

Good luck to all


----------



## CS

I can't find ANY eggs. Harvey, are the eggs placed using some kind of script that might be blocked by FireFox's NoScript add-on? Just wondering because I've been looking all over without any luck.


----------



## KBoards Admin

No, nothing tricky with the eggs - they are clickable graphics so they should appear just like any other graphics in posts. 

We'll give some more hints in the next few days on where those pesky eggs are hiding.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

It took me an hour and a half, but I finished!!! Yay!!!  Must PM now


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> I am declaring defeat at finding 8. I am running out of places to look and I just can't find the other 2. My eyes are sore.
> 
> Good luck to all


You're doing better than me - I found #8, but I've only found 4 total - this is making me feel pretty dense....but since I've been resting a sprained ankle at least I don't feel too bad about how much time I've devoted to the search.


----------



## DD

Found them all (after two hours of hunting!).  Thanks for such a clever contest.  You are all so creative!


----------



## DD

Cowgirl said:


> Wow...This took me all day...I got nothing done today and had to order takeout Chinese for dinner.


Yeah, so? And your point is? 

(I do that a lot when I'm reading or kindleboarding!)


----------



## Jaasy

I found them all!


----------



## rho

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> It took me an hour and a half, but I finished!!! Yay!!! Must PM now


phooie on you  I looked twice that long and didn't find a single egg.

Off to drive a friend to her LAST chemo -- need a happy dancing smilie here


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

speters said:


> This sounds really fun, but I don't know if I'd recognize one if I saw it. I guess when I see one I'll know?


You would recognize it, the eggs are *big* and beautifully decorated, can't miss em!


----------



## drenee

They are very bright and colorful, and they have the numbers on them.  
Lots of fun guys.  Thanks for helping me be nonproductive.  
deb


----------



## kdawna

My husband got take out Pizza for supper last night! I finally found the last one I was searching for at around 9:20 PM. Strange it was the #1 egg I had the most trouble finding. The search led me to areas of the board I had never spend time, so all the looking was a good thing!
  Kdawna


----------



## stevene9

I just wanted to see what an egg looked like, so I went to the board with the least topics, very quickly went down the first page of each topic, and in about 3 or 4 minutes I found the egg. Harvey is right you can't miss them. I am very busy right now and can't spend a few hours searching these, but the are very beautifully done.

Steve


----------



## Andra

Thanks Harvey,
I am now totally cross-eyed from searching for eggs.  I managed to find all of them, but I really had to work at it.
The eggs are beautiful Betsy!


----------



## MAGreen

Thank you Betsy! They are beautiful, and it was fun finding them all!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

rho said:


> phooie on you  I looked twice that long and didn't find a single egg.
> 
> Off to drive a friend to her LAST chemo -- need a happy dancing smilie here


I'm sorry, I was really lucky. The first four took me 20mins, the one that took me a long time was #2....that one wasn't like the others. I hope your friend recovers well and soon.


----------



## drenee

Found #10, which was the last one I needed.  Off to PM and then I have to get soem work done today.
deb


----------



## vg

Wow, Betsy thanks for the wonderful eggs.  They reminded me of the ones we used to color in grade school, and the chocolate one made me drool all over my keyboard!


----------



## drenee

I was so intent on finding them I can't remember which one was chocolate.  Gesh.  I'm NOT going to go look again just to find which one was chocolate.  I need to accomplish something today.  
thanks Betsy.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

As a brand-new member I've been browsing all over the place, and so I found five in a very short time... and thought, hey, this is easy, I should enter the contest.... and now I've spent TWO MORE HOURS just looking for EGGS, and still haven't found the others! (Learned a lot about Kindles in the process though <g>.)

How does anyone here get any work done? This place is addictive.


----------



## intinst

Work? I've heard of that. Interesting concept, not sure I could get behind it, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> (Learned a lot about Kindles in the process though <g>.)


And that was eggzactly the plan! Have a contest and help people get familiar with the boards while having fun!

Ann


----------



## ArmyWife

What a great idea!  This has been a lot of fun...but I have not been able to get anything done today, lol

I have one more yet to find....#9, where are you?


----------



## sergirl

The eggs are awesome, great job, all done and sent my pm!


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> As a brand-new member I've been browsing all over the place, and so I found five in a very short time... and thought, hey, this is easy, I should enter the contest.... and now I've spent TWO MORE HOURS just looking for EGGS, and still haven't found the others! (Learned a lot about Kindles in the process though <g>.)
> 
> How does anyone here get any work done? This place is addictive.


How funny. Welcome. Let me just say, mostly we don't work. I'm just kidding. We have some pretty productive people on the Boards. But the Boards do become very addictive, even without the eggs to coax us. 
deb


----------



## pomlover2586

Are the eggs in the first page of a thread or could they be on pg 2, 3, 4 5 etc?


----------



## DD

Kdawna, find that last egg and you could make egg salad for dinner.


----------



## ArmyWife

Finally finished, and found all 10.

Woohoo!


----------



## drenee

pomlover2586 said:


> Are the eggs in the first page of a thread or could they be on pg 2, 3, 4 5 etc?


They can be back a few pages.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> And that was eggzactly the plan! Have a contest and help people get familiar with the boards while having fun!
> 
> Ann


So I fell right into your trap, eh?

Fun, yes. But oh-so-frustrating!!


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> But the Boards do become very addictive, even without the eggs to coax us.
> deb


No kidding. I just put on water for tea and thought, oh good, while I'm waiting for it to boil I can go check a few more posts....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

DD said:


> Kdawna, find that last egg and you could make egg salad for dinner.


ROTFL You guys are doing a great job and hopefully having fun too. I always loved Easter Egg hunts as a kid. In fact I still do!

I bet ya'll are learning more about KB as you hunt those eggs and reading threads you've never read before!


----------



## Kathy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL You guys are doing a great job and hopefully having fun too. I always loved Easter Egg hunts as a kid. In fact I still do!
> 
> I bet ya'll are learning more about KB as you hunt those eggs and reading threads you've never read before!


Who's reading. LOL All I am doing is looking for eggs. I'm going crazy and I've only found 3. Help!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kathy said:


> Who's reading. LOL All I am doing is looking for eggs. I'm going crazy and I've only found 3. Help!


Keep looking in every thread. More hints coming when we hear from the Easter Bunny again!


----------



## Saylorgirl

I did it!  Found all ten eggs!


----------



## drenee

Saylorgirl said:


> I did it! Found all ten eggs!


Yay!!!! Congratulations.
deb


----------



## Saylorgirl

drenee said:


> Yay!!!! Congratulations.
> deb


Thanks! Now I can go back to reading the posts! All I did was scan, scan, scan . . .


----------



## LSbookend

Atunah said:


> I must be blind, I can't find any .


ditto


----------



## intinst

Me neither


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Yea, finally I found them all.  Had a blast looking for them and I also was in places I don't remember being in before and sometimes I think I looked through several more than once before settling on a plan of attack. LOL

This was a great contest and lots of fun.  Thanks Harvey for keeping this forum fun and entertaining.  I like it that the Mods have made comments about not being able to locate all the eggs also.

Betsy, the eggs are beautiful, unfortunately I was unable to peel the chocolate one off the screen so had to settle for drooling, ha ha ha.

Great job!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

B-Kay said:


> Yea, finally I found them all. Had a blast looking for them and I also was in places I don't remember being in before and sometimes I think I looked through several more than once before settling on a plan of attack. LOL
> 
> This was a great contest and lots of fun. Thanks Harvey for keeping this forum fun and entertaining. I like it that the Mods have made comments about not being able to locate all the eggs also.
> 
> Betsy, the eggs are beautiful, unfortunately I was unable to peel the chocolate one off the screen so had to settle for drooling, ha ha ha.
> 
> Great job!!!


I still have 3 left to find <sigh> Sadly, I have to go to work so the egg hunting will have to wait until Sunday.

Everyone keeps talking about the chocolate egg..that's one I haven't found yet.


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the chocolate egg..that's one I haven't found yet.


Scrumptious! I ate that one first (after I admired how beautiful it was).


----------



## Atunah

After yesterday and now today, I still can't find the last 2 eggs. There aren't any more boards to look. I hope they aren't in the book clubs as I don't want to be spoiled on books I intend to read in the future. 

Unless there are some hidden boards I can't see, I will be stuck with only 8 eggs. Oh well. I tried.


----------



## traceyreads

I still can't find #10.... It is hiding on me!


----------



## GreenThumb

Whew!  I finally found the 10th (egg 2)!


----------



## drenee

GreenThumb said:


> Whew! I finally found the 10th (egg 2)!


It's exhausting, isn't it?
deb


----------



## traceyreads

Ok, finally found the elusive egg #10.  Now I can back to actually reading the boards as my work distraction!

Thanks for putting together this fun contest - although looking for that last one did prompt several Q$#[email protected] outbursts.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

GreenThumb said:


> Whew! I finally found the 10th (egg 2)!


That egg was sneaky. I almost gave up.


----------



## chynared21

*I'm half way done and my eyes are going wonky  I still need to find 1, 2, 3, 5, and 10.*


----------



## davem2bits

traceyreads said:


> ... although looking for that last one did prompt several Q$#[email protected] outbursts.


That should disqualify you. Don't you agree, Harvey?


----------



## egh34

Weakening, depression setting in...can't find 2, 6, 9 or 10. May have to wait for hints...tears blinding my eyes...


----------



## drenee

ahhhh....it's not that bad.  Really.  Relax.  Take a deep breath.  I know Harvey promised a hint, but he's off gallivanting in New York.  So he may not get to it right away.  You still have a few days to find them.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

egh34 said:


> Weakening, depression setting in...can't find 2, 6, 9 or 10. May have to wait for hints...tears blinding my eyes...


I feel bad, I want to tell everyone the answers.....arghhhh!!!! This is hard


----------



## drenee

I know what you mean.  I want to give hints!!!!
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> I know what you mean. I want to give hints!!!!
> deb


Sorry everyone


----------



## egh34

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I feel bad, I want to tell everyone the answers.....arghhhh!!!! This is hard





drenee said:


> I know what you mean. I want to give hints!!!!
> deb


I have NO PROBLEM AT ALL receiving pm's or hints...and even if it isn't fair to the rest of the crowd, I asked first, so I get it! LOL!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I want to, but am I allowed?   Can we give hints?


----------



## drenee

I imagine Harvey or one of the other mods will be here before long.  I'm sure they haven't forgotten.  
deb.


----------



## egh34

Found # 9...still need 2, 6 and 10...so close...ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!

Anyone notice I have no patience, and really do better with instant gratification!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mods are discussing whether hinting is allowed. . . .stand by. . . .

Ann


----------



## Atunah

I need 9 and 10, I think that's the ones. I have now gone through all boards twice clicking on every thread on every page no matter how old on the first page on the screen,  and I am so frustrated now. Only board I haven't gone on is book clubs like I said in an earlier post, there is nothing worse to have a book spoiled by one sentence so I can't go in there. 

I just can't do any more than that so unless there will be some hints, I am out. 

Congrats to all that found them all and good luck in the drawing


----------



## egh34

Holy schnikies!! So Sorry, meant no offense!!!


----------



## egh34

If it helps, the hint I received wasn't that obvious, but, did help me find 1 egg. I would respectfully withdraw if you would like. I totally unnderstand being fair to everyone, and if I overstepped my bounds, I apologize!


----------



## Kathy

chynared21 said:


> *I'm half way done and my eyes are going wonky  I still need to find 1, 2, 3, 5, and 10.*


My eyes have crossed and I still need 3, 4,5 9 and 10. Back to looking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

egh34 said:


> If it helps, the hint I received wasn't that obvious, but, did help me find 1 egg. I would respectfully withdraw if you would like. I totally unnderstand being fair to everyone, and if I overstepped my bounds, I apologize!


Don't worry about it. But, folks, remember: the winner will be chosen from among those who find all the eggs. So if you help each other your reducing your own odds.  Please don't post any hints publicly on the boards or in chat, though.

Thanks,

Ann


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I found them...I found them!!! Yeppeee...some were really tricky...i had to take breaks every now and again to uncross my eyes...they were beautiful...thanks Betsy! [off to go pm to contest] Great FUN!


----------



## egh34

loser, 2 to go, and yup still at it. Been at it since 4...


----------



## egh34

oopps, gotta edit that, meant to say closer!! LOL maybe I should quit now!


----------



## char0917

Found them.
That was fun and great for a newbie. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy

My carpel tunnel is killing me, guess I'll quit for awhile. I've only found 5.


----------



## Mom of 4

I think it is so funny that the ONLY eggs I have found are 9 & 10!!!! 
I obviously don't read these boards like a "normal" KB addict, if those are the ones so many are having trouble with!  
I found them right off the bat, but hours later...NO MORE!!!!  UGH!!!!!


----------



## Boston

Very cool contest but after spending way too much money, I have told myself that I need to stay out of the Accessories forum


----------



## Lynn

I have only found 2,3,6 and 8 . Need to stop for now though

Lynn L


----------



## pomlover2586

Woo Hoo!!!!! I Found all 10!!!! Yeahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConnieK

Finally - found them!  Best virtual Easter Egg Hunt ever!  I'm on vacation and kept running to the computer every chance I got - it took most of the day.  #9 did NOT want to be found!


----------



## Annalog

Took me a while but i finally found all 10!
Eggcellent fun.
EDIT: Order in which I found the eggs: 2, 8, 3, 6, 9, 7, 4, 5, 1, 10


----------



## KBoards Admin

Great work, you egg-hunters!

Did everybody catch the the first hint that we gave out? I pass it on in a chat session, but here it is in case you missed it:

_* "Each board has no more than one egg hidden in it." *_

And here's your second hint:

_* "The eggs were placed in threads that were on the first page of various boards in our forum. Within each thread containing an egg, the egg could be placed in any post - i.e. a recent post or an earlier post. So you might have to page through a multi-page thread to find the egg."

(Also, note that I hid them a few days ago, and some of those threads may have drifted to page 2 by now.) *_

Over the next few days, we'll give hints out for specific eggs - so keep track of the ones that you still need to find, and maybe you'll see a hint here that will help.


----------



## Meemo

Harvey said:


> _* "Each board has no more than one egg hidden in it." *_


Well poo. I knew I should've made a note of which board I found the eggs I've found on.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats everyone


----------



## drenee

char0917 said:


> Found them.
> That was fun and great for a newbie.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome. Glad you had fun with the contest. Welcome to the Boards.
deb


----------



## Maxx

I got all 10, finally!  That number 9 was tricky.

Maxx


----------



## Cowgirl

Yep...#9 was the last one I found.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Finally found them all! I kept forgeting what I was doing and reading the threads...lol.    Good luck to those still looking.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I gave up


----------



## Lynn

I think I'll wait for more hints 

Lynn L


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I gave up


Me too. I'm making myself crazy. I'll wait for tips as well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Don't give up, you'll find them


----------



## ErinS

I found all 10!! Now I can go read...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats


----------



## parakeetgirl

Woo-hoo!! Found my first one. I know, I'm behind..guess I'll have to spend more time on the boards!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
I have found 2. Two. 
#2 and #8.
Sheese.
But I shall not give up.


----------



## geoffthomas

Land 'o goshen.
Now I found #7.


----------



## Lynn

So I just couldn't give up and found all 10  . Boy, my scrolling finger sure is sore!

Lynn L


----------



## ak rain

I have all but 10 ...
sylvia


----------



## Atunah

I still can't find the last 2  . I have double and tripple clicked now.


----------



## drenee

ak rain said:


> I have all but 10 ...
> sylvia


You have all but #10? If so, that's the one that gave me trouble too.
deb


----------



## aaco

Just happened upon my first one - #8 - this is a clever idea!


----------



## drenee

aaco said:


> Just happened upon my first one - #8 - this is a clever idea!


I found a number of threads that I had never seen before, and some that had died that I had forgotten about. It was great fun.
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Where are all the hints that we have been promised


----------



## drenee

Harvey said:


> Great work, you egg-hunters!
> 
> Did everybody catch the the first hint that we gave out? I pass it on in a chat session, but here it is in case you missed it:
> 
> _* "Each board has no more than one egg hidden in it." *_
> 
> And here's your second hint:
> 
> _* "The eggs were placed in threads that were on the first page of various boards in our forum. Within each thread containing an egg, the egg could be placed in any post - i.e. a recent post or an earlier post. So you might have to page through a multi-page thread to find the egg."
> 
> (Also, note that I hid them a few days ago, and some of those threads may have drifted to page 2 by now.) *_
> 
> Over the next few days, we'll give hints out for specific eggs - so keep track of the ones that you still need to find, and maybe you'll see a hint here that will help.


----------



## Dangerosa

Whew. Found 'em. 

The bunny that hid these did a VERY good job! LOL


----------



## drenee

Harvey needs bunny ears.


----------



## ak rain

I still need 10!


----------



## pomlover2586

This is a very sneaky hunt......on a few of them you have to really search!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lynn said:


> I think I'll wait for more hints
> 
> Lynn L


Love the signature!


----------



## Kathy

I did it. Yeah, off to send my email.


----------



## ak rain

yes,  I did it. I also sent off to harvey hopefully correctly never done that 
I am off to finish my book!
sylvia


----------



## KBisGr8

I finally found all ten eggs after being convinced that there were none out there! This was a fun way to explore places on KB that I don't normally frequent. At this point, I mostly just check out the recommendations, free books, and bargains on The Book Corner board. After searching the entire community I can see how much fun some of you have, particularly on the Not Quite Kindle board!! There were some topics that I remember thinking would be fun to go back to after I finished "hunting". Many thanks to each of the moderators for all that you do to make this such a great and interesting board. Kindleboards is Great!


----------



## chynared21

*Ok, found #10 but still missing 1, 2, 3 and 4. I'm on the verge of giving up....*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I hear you.  I need 3,6,7,9,10...


----------



## egh34

Spent some time looking today, but very discouraged. Haven't found them all. Didn't keep track of the boards I was in, and I think I have been through everything, so it is either quit, redo, or wait for the hints. I still need 2 and 6. Oh, what shall I doooooooooooo??


----------



## chynared21

*Finally found #1 in an area that I thought I had already checked *


----------



## Anju 

I have spent way tooo many hours looking and only found two, the two everyone is complaining about    I am going to go read tonight and spend tomorrow afternoon looking.  I have been through every thread, but guess not deep enough.  Harvey is sadistic! won't let us read!


----------



## ak rain

Harvey is smart
kindleboards is huge more then just the corner i have been lurking in. I learned some strange things. Is kindlemom really from Davis Ca.? I am too. Even though I have a slow connection and too little tech. knowledger there is some real fun photos out there. People's avatars are a whole lot of fun, maybe I need a cat - my dog would most likely eat it - so not so good an idea. stay away from too much information of a good writer- Orson Scott Card. the next button well take you in circles if your not paying attention. this could go on. It was fun even though finding 10 took as long as finding 1-9!
Sylvia  keep going if your still looking - drive yourself crazy


----------



## traceyreads

ak rain said:


> Harvey is smart
> kindleboards is huge more then just the corner i have been lurking in. I learned some strange things. Is kindlemom really from Davis Ca.? I am too.


I'm in Sacramento!


----------



## ak rain

I know Sacramento, I like the jazz festival in old town. I prefer Davis though it was cooler.
Sylvia


----------



## chynared21

*I'm beginning to think Harvey is a bad bad man *


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chynared21 said:


> *I'm beginning to think Harvey is a bad bad man *


But, clearly, a very good Easter Bunny!

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yep, it was fun finding the eggs.  Thanks Easter Bunny!  Lol


----------



## chynared21

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, clearly, a very good Easter Bunny!
> 
> Ann


*LOL...let's see if "the Easter bunny" stops by his house  Hmmm, makes me think what the Easter bunny would leave for bad little children. After all, Santa leaves lumps of coal...what could the Easter bunny possibly leave Ponder that one   *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Maybe rotten eggs?


----------



## chynared21

*Hehe, I was thinking more along the lines of little chocolate nuggets *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Hehe, I was thinking more along the lines of little chocolate nuggets *


Lol....oh man I can just picture it.


----------



## dablab

Wow, after hours of searching I have found them all and sent my PM.  Now it's time to READ!!!!  Harvey, you are really good at hiding eggs.  I have found threads I didn't know existed.

Dot


----------



## Meemo

chynared21 said:


> *I'm beginning to think Harvey is a bad bad man *


Harvey has me flirting with carpal tunnel - I haven't worked this hard to attempt to get $25 since...well, since ever! Now it's become a challenge. I've got all but 4 & 5. Think I'm gonna give it up for the evening - maybe some new method of attack will come to me in my sleep! Of course the "fear" is that the longer it takes, the more buried those last two could become. Oh well, I'll think about it tomorrow. After all, tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meemo said:


> Harvey has me flirting with carpal tunnel - I haven't worked this hard to attempt to get $25 since...well, since ever! Now it's become a challenge. I've got all but 4 & 5. Think I'm gonna give it up for the evening - maybe some new method of attack will come to me in my sleep! Of course the "fear" is that the longer it takes, the more buried those last two could become. Oh well, I'll think about it tomorrow. After all, tomorrow is another day...


I love your Kindle avatar, what design is that?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's a hint:

_ Where is egg #5? This question seems to be asked frequently. It's in the first place you should look. _

Happy Hunting!


----------



## chynared21

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a hint:
> 
> _ Where is egg #5? This question seems to be asked frequently. It's in the first place you should look. _
> 
> Happy Hunting!


*Ironically it's the only darn egg I'm missing!!! Now where the heck is the first place I should look?? *


----------



## chynared21

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a hint:
> 
> _ Where is egg #5? This question seems to be asked frequently. It's in the first place you should look. _
> 
> Happy Hunting!


*LMAO....*smacks self in head* Now in retrospect...brilliant clue  I am finally proud to say that I've found them all but I've slacked off all day. Off to pm and good night all  Good luck to everyone else.*


----------



## NitroStitch

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a hint:
> 
> _ Where is egg #5? This question seems to be asked frequently. It's in the first place you should look. _
> 
> Happy Hunting!


That's the first one I found, and the first I found for a long time. I finally found the last one just a little bit ago, sent the email, and now I can move on with my life. Start reading again, get sleep, do the regular weekend chores, and so on. Some of those were really tricky!


----------



## Marci

WAY late to this!

Very excited though to find my first obvious egg (#5) thanks to the _eggcellent_ hint below:
"Where is egg #5? This question seems to be asked frequently. It's in the first place you should look."

Looking forward to finding more!

Thank Mods, this is fun!

Marci

3 minutes later - I just found another one, whoo-hoo!

It's now 3am Pacific and I *need* to get to bed!! Blasted fun hunt. I now have 7, need to find those other 3 ...


----------



## StarbucksAddict

I finally found them all. Hopefully I can be productive for the rest of the day to make up for my hours of hunting.  

Dawn


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

StarbucksAddict said:


> I finally found them all. Hopefully I can be productive for the rest of the day to make up for my hours of hunting.
> 
> Dawn


Great name


----------



## Leslie

StarbucksAddict said:


> I finally found them all. Hopefully I can be productive for the rest of the day to make up for my hours of hunting.
> 
> Dawn


Hi Dawn, welcome. I see this is your first post. Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## chynared21

StarbucksAddict said:


> I finally found them all. Hopefully I can be productive for the rest of the day to make up for my hours of hunting.
> 
> Dawn


*Ah...Starbucks 

Congrats on finding all the eggs and your first post. Welcome aboard!*


----------



## drenee

Hi Dawn, 
Welcome to the Boards.  Glad you found all of the posts.  Hope you were able to read some interesting posts along the way.  
Vegas_Asian, another member on the Boards here, is going to love your Starbucks name.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

StarbucksAddict said:


> I finally found them all. Hopefully I can be productive for the rest of the day to make up for my hours of hunting.
> 
> Dawn


Welcome Dawn, glad you found all the Easter eggs. Please go to *Welcome/Intro Board * and tell us more about yourself. You will receive a warm welcome.


----------



## DD

StarbucksAddict said:


> I finally found them all. Hopefully I can be productive for the rest of the day to make up for my hours of hunting.
> 
> Dawn


Hi, Dawn. Glad you could join us!


----------



## Meemo

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I love your Kindle avatar, what design is that?


It's the decalgirl Monet's Garden at Giverny.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meemo said:


> It's the decalgirl Monet's Garden at Giverny.


Very beautiful! Love it


----------



## TCLuvs2read

This is my first day on here and I am hooked. Can't wait to get my Kindle 2 tomorrow! Glad today is Sunday and Hubby is working at Fire Department! I will be hunting for Easter Eggs the rest of the day. Thank you Harvey and all for a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## kim

TCLuvs2read said:


> This is my first day on here and I am hooked. Can't wait to get my Kindle 2 tomorrow! Glad today is Sunday and Hubby is working at Fire Department! I will be hunting for Easter Eggs the rest of the day. Thank you Harvey and all for a wonderful place to visit.


Welcome TC, 
So glad that you've joined us. Congratulations on your new to arrive Kindle; hope you have a great day with it when it's delivered.


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, TCLuvs2read! Glad you found us! Please go to the introductions and welcome page and introduce yourself, so we can give you a big KindleBoards welcome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sylvia--I love your Avatar--did you make the quilt?  Can we see a larger picture?

Betsy


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a hint:
> 
> _ Where is egg #5? This question seems to be asked frequently. It's in the first place you should look. _
> 
> Happy Hunting!


I'm glad I already found it. Because I wouldn't know where to start with that clue


----------



## DD

TCLuvs2read said:


> This is my first day on here and I am hooked. Can't wait to get my Kindle 2 tomorrow! Glad today is Sunday and Hubby is working at Fire Department! I will be hunting for Easter Eggs the rest of the day. Thank you Harvey and all for a wonderful place to visit.


Hi, TC. Welcome.


----------



## chynared21

kim said:


> I'm glad I already found it. Because I wouldn't know where to start with that clue


*LOL, I didn't start with it...it was the LAST egg I found and apparently the LAST place I looked *


----------



## intinst

Well it was the last one I found, as well. Unfortunately, I have only found three total. sigh


----------



## pomlover2586

Welcome TC!


----------



## drenee

Glad you had fun with the hunt TC, and glad you are enjoying the KBs as much as we do.
Look forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## ak rain

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sylvia--I love your Avatar--did you make the quilt? Can we see a larger picture?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy I am a bit guilty. I do quilt a bit = sampler quilts, and paper piecing. the quilt in my avatar I do have a bigger picture. I took the picture at a huge Seattle Quilt Show in the convention center. I failed to get a name on it. I loved the quilt and have kept the picture. It is way above my skill. Do you think I am OK using it? I do have a bigger picture that I could put in the photo gallery. tell me what you think please.
Thank you,
Sylvia


----------



## TCLuvs2read

This is what my eyes look like now. I have been on here for 3 hours and 37 minutes hunting eggs and only found egg #8 quite by accident. LOL I would say it is time to give up. Just think of all those chapters in my paperback I could have read now. My life shall change forever tomorrow when I get these little southern hands on that Kindle2. Watch out Kindle world here comes TC!!!!


----------



## pomlover2586

My eyes are still sore from searching...............


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK....Who wants to give me really good clues for Eggs #6...#9...& #10?  PM me...


----------



## rho

I found one!!!!!  #5  it has only taken me what 3 days .....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Sweet mother of God (and one KB Friend   ): thank you!  I am done and a PM has been sent.....


----------



## TCLuvs2read

What am I doing wrong. From the look of the first egg I found ohhhhhh, say 3 hours ago they were going to be easy. NOT! This is driving me crazy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ak rain said:


> Betsy I am a bit guilty. I do quilt a bit = sampler quilts, and paper piecing. the quilt in my avatar I do have a bigger picture. I took the picture at a huge Seattle Quilt Show in the convention center. I failed to get a name on it. I loved the quilt and have kept the picture. It is way above my skill. Do you think I am OK using it? I do have a bigger picture that I could put in the photo gallery. tell me what you think please.
> Thank you,
> Sylvia


I think it's ok to use as the Avatar, and I would post a pic in the photo gallery; say where you took it and what year, perhaps one of our quilters or other members will know who made it!! You have great taste!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

I give up!  I have spent waaay too much time looking for those thingys and found 2 completely by accident *4 days* ago, nothing since then. I have been through so many threads I am cross-eyed and I just wannnnna READ!


----------



## Meemo

rho said:


> I found one!!!!! #5 it has only taken me what 3 days .....


LOL - and that's one of the two I haven't found (4 & 5)! Even the hint this morning didn't help - everything that made sense to me was for a board I'd already found an egg on. Maybe the Kindle gods are telling me to go read instead of look for eggs- but it's hard to let it go after looking for so long. Arggghhhh!!!


----------



## pomlover2586

The hunt was hard......everyone who got them all right should get a $5 GC in addition to the 3 big winners LOL


----------



## LaraAmber

pomlover2586 said:


> The hunt was hard......everyone who got them all right should get a $5 GC in addition to the 3 big winners LOL


Can I add an "AMEN" to that. By the time I finished hunting I was muttering "I better freaking win".

While I found the eye strain annoying, the codes were very funny.

Lara Amber


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Lol...that would be nice.


----------



## purdueav8r

This has been so much fun!  I stumbled upon #8 by accident & then was hooked.  Lol.  I've found 7 so far & am missing 2, 9, & 10.  Hopefully I can find those last three in the next couple of days.  I have a huge project, a giant research paper, and finals all due for school though, so time's limited.  But it sure is fun!  Thanks Harvey!  This is great!


----------



## MonaSW

Sigh, all I have found is #2 so far.


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> Sigh, all I have found is #2 so far.


You and me both. LOL.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

# 5 was the first one I found, and the next few were easy.... and now I've been stuck at six eggs for over 24 hours <sigh>.... I know I have a whole week to go, but c'mon, I have to do some real work sometime too!! (Never mind sleeping and eating...)

Are we going to get any more hints? Like maybe for numbers 2,6,7, and 10? Pleeeeeease?


----------



## MonaSW

Okay, make that 2 and 3. More hunting tomorrow. Too tired now.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ten beautiful eggs found, yay!  The ones I decorate next week aren't going to be nearly as pretty.  

(wondering if I could get Decalgirl to make some skins for a dozen extra large hard-boiled eggs...)


----------



## ferretluver

I have been searching for days now. I am still missing 1,5 & 10. Even with hints I cannot find them. I am a very competitive person by nature but, this has driven me out of my mind!  I have searched all of the threads three times. I am going blind here. The Easter Bunny did a great job with hiding these eggs!  If anyone wants to PM me with the last ones I am missing I would truly be grateful. 

ferret

ETA I finally found all of the eggs!!! (with a little help) Pm has been sent
Good luck all!!!!


----------



## Atunah

I could use a little help too, I still can't find egg 9 and 10. its been days and countless hours and they just aren't to be found, no matter how many times I click on the threads. Some 4 times now


----------



## rho

What is wrong with me    I only found the one and I keep saying "I QUIT"  and I keep going back and looking for more -- I should get the booby prize for only finding one after hours and hours and hours of searching..... geeze I'm pathetic I swear


----------



## pomlover2586

LOL that's called addiction.


----------



## egh34

I am dreaming of my long locks that are missing from my head, and typing this totally by feel, since I have burned my eyes to the screen trying to find all the eggs!!!

But, at least I now have 10, that I can make a list and send it in!!

EGGSCELLENT JOB on the hiding of the eggs...they were very tricky!!!


----------



## Sofie

MY EYES! MY EYES!    Oh wait, MY HAND! MY HAND! 

I finally found all of the eggs after searching for hours and hours and days and days.  


*Logs off to rinse eyes with Visine and take an anti inflammatory for pain in hand*

Seriously, this type of egg hunting was fun.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's another hint:

_ Don't forget the sticky threads at the top of each board. _


----------



## pomlover2586

LOL nice tip!


----------



## Atunah

Got them, meowwwww. Now I guess I should wash some dishes, clothes, feed the cats....where are the cats?   

Or maybe I'll just go and read another book


----------



## KBoards Admin

Awright, you now have four hints that we've given for where the eggs are hidden. 

Tell me, for our next hint... which egg should we give a hint for?


----------



## Anju 

The  CHOCOLATE one


----------



## egh34

Harvey, can you tell which one people are having trouble with? I thought 2 and 6 were hard to find, but which one is everyone stuck?


----------



## kim

Anju No. 469 said:


> The CHOCOLATE one


I think #8 was chocolate


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We do love chocolate.

Betsy


----------



## Abby

Yikes!  I'm so behind.  I was on a cruise last week with limited internet access (basically just checked email a couple of times to check in with the pet sitter, wish my sister a happy birthday, and check in with my parents).  Off to go search for eggs...


----------



## jgbex

I have spent so much time looking for eggs I have not had much time to read anything!! I am stuck on trying to find eggs 1 and 2.


----------



## rho

done!  must say #8 made me crave chocolate 

sent PM and hope it went thru ok because right after I got knocked off and was off for about 20 minutes - but I see it in my PM outgoing list so I am assuming it is ok


----------



## Silver

Help on #2, #6, #9!  Actually, that yummy chocolate one, #8, was the first one I found.  Just looking at it wrecked my diet.


----------



## ak rain

rho said:


> done! must say #8 made me crave chocolate
> 
> sent PM and hope it went thru ok because right after I got knocked off and was off for about 20 minutes - but I see it in my PM outgoing list so I am assuming it is ok


how does one check outgoing PM's
sylvia


----------



## lynninva

Harvey said:


> Awright, you now have four hints that we've given for where the eggs are hidden.
> 
> Tell me, for our next hint... which egg should we give a hint for?


I think we all must search differently. Eggs 9 & 10 were among the first that I have found, but it seems others have struggled with them.

I am still missing #2 & #7. I got kind of discouraged when so many people said that #2 was the first one (or only one) they found.

I stayed away for two days (had work to do). But now I keep telling myself that I CAN do this, so I am starting again.

I do appreciate the hints we have been given. I have noted where I found eggs, so that might save a few minutes. But I swear, I have read (or rather, scrolled through) some of the same threads several times already - maybe the senioritis is kicking in.


----------



## rho

ak rain said:


> how does one check outgoing PM's
> sylvia


On the left side it says new message then below that is inbox and outbox - I clicked on outbox to see if it was there -- I had also checked the box to save the message to my outgoing folder (I think that was the phrase there)


----------



## pomlover2586

Mine shows inbox PM's but not outgoing......odd.........


----------



## rho

pomlover2586 said:


> Mine shows inbox PM's but not outgoing......odd.........


you might have to click the "save to outgoing" on the bottom left of the pm you are sending for it to show up there - I usually do that because I forget if I sent a pm or not otherwise and may send two of the same thing to someone -


----------



## ak rain

thank you after all that work of finding eggs it would be like me to not do the last step 
Sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586

Thanks Rho!


----------



## crebel

Does anyone know how long outgoing messages stay in the box if you didn't click save to outgoing?  My outgoing box is completely empty, but I have sent various messages back and forth with members in the past.  I'll croak if I spent all those hours searching for eggs and the final message didn't go through!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel, if you're not sure it went through, PM Harvey and he can check for you. . . 

Ann


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> crebel, if you're not sure it went through, PM Harvey and he can check for you. . .
> 
> Ann


I did, he did, it did. Thanks!


----------



## Tippy

Harvey said:


> When you least expect, you'll probably stumble into some more! Generally, we haven't buried them deep - meaning they're in threads that appear on the first page of our various boards.
> And the hint that we shared in the chat room was... *Each board has no more than one egg in it.* So, if you've found an egg in a particular board, you won't find any more of the ten eggs in that particular board.


OK I have been hunting for those eggs and find I need a little clarification. So each Board would be like "Let's Talk Kindle" etc. If you find an egg under any of the topics in "Let's Talk Kindle" there are no more eggs to be found in that Board?

Perhaps I could re-word my question: What is the difference between a Board and a Thread?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the "let's Talk Kindle" board and it's the "Kindleboards Egg Hunt" thread.  Remember that there are "child boards" (and, in some cases, 'grandchild' boards  ) as well in the book club and the buy/sell section.

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin

*Your fingers ache, your vision's blurred,
And still your hunt is undeterred. 
Your egg awaits, or so I've heard,
In the board that's worth a thousand words.

Which egg? Which post? Another clue: 
"Where in the world is Egg #2?"

Another clue before you run: 
"Where in the world is Egg #1?"*


----------



## pomlover2586

LMAO Harvey's got talent! Yes he do!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yes but...  now I'm wondering what I got wrong....  That clue appears to point to a specific board, but the egg I found there is NOT # 2.  So did I write them down wrong??   Aaaack!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Whoops - thanks for that catch, Susan. (I amended the hint to get the egg right!)


----------



## Susan in VA

Phew.


----------



## DD

Harvey said:


> *Your fingers ache, your vision's blurred,
> And still your hunt is undeterred.
> Your egg awaits, or so I've heard,
> In the board that's worth a thousand words.
> 
> Which egg? Which post? Another clue:
> "Where in the world is Egg #2?"
> 
> Another clue before you run:
> "Where in the world is Egg #1?"*


Harvey, this is so clever!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Finally found 'em all!  Thanks and crossing my fingers......


----------



## Anju 

What a talented guy   a poet nonetheless


----------



## KBoards Admin

_*It's not quite Kindle, this is true,
Where you will find Egg number 2.
Our second egg is prone to tell
Of secrets deep within its shell...
Is this a thread you may have missed?
One score and five are in each list.
You'll find this egg, and the code it brings,
all in the midst of Random Things. *_


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Harvey, I love your poetic clues!!  Very clever, I don't have a poetic bone in my body. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, people, I could even figure this one out!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

OMG I finally found them. I had given up, decided I was spending wasting way too much time. Found 5 then just quit for several days.
Last night I found 2 more after recent hints; didn't see today's hint, but went back to work & just finished posting my PM.

Hooray! Fun at first, frustrating in the middle, fun today.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, I am having fun with this. It's a pleasant distraction after dealing with our misbehaving board software today. 

Which egg should we hint at next? Consider this a poetry request.


----------



## Tippy

Harvey said:


> Thanks, I am having fun with this. It's a pleasant distraction after dealing with our misbehaving board software today. Which egg should we hint at next? Consider this a poetry request.


I have been home sick for several days. Have found all the eggs EXCEPT #9. I am growing discouraged and yet am driven by obsession.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Okay, here's a hint:

*This egg is found just twelve boards down
Or five up from the bottom
If you still pine for number nine
Then soon you'll say you've got'm.

But where to peer as you draw near
May seem a wee bit tricky; 
Be sure to stop up near the top
And look for something sticky. *


----------



## MonaSW

Harvey said:


> This egg is found just twelve boards down
> Or five up from the bottom
> If you still pine for number nine


Got number nine earlier today, that was a tricky one.


----------



## Tippy

MonaSW said:


> Got number nine earlier today, that was a tricky one.


I know I'm not supposed to shout but I am so excited -- THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I don't expect to win as I have never been lucky like that. However the relief from the obsession is absolutely fabulous. Now, I think I'll go buy myself an Amazon Gift Card!


----------



## MonaSW

Now I just have to find the other seven! I have 2, 3 & 9.


----------



## Tippy

MonaSW said:


> Now I just have to find the other seven! I have 2, 3 & 9.


Oh Mona, my spirit is with you. I know you will find them!  Good Luck!


----------



## egh34

Harvey said:


> _*It's not quite Kindle, this is true,
> Where you will find Egg number 2.
> Our second egg is prone to tell
> Of secrets deep within its shell...
> Is this a thread you may have missed?
> One score and five are in each list.
> You'll find this egg, and the code it brings,
> all in the midst of Random Things. *_


This was the best hint yet!! Nice job Harvey!!!


----------



## chynared21

*Loved the poems Harvey *


----------



## lynninva

Harvey said:


> Thanks, I am having fun with this. It's a pleasant distraction after dealing with our misbehaving board software today.
> 
> Which egg should we hint at next? Consider this a poetry request.


Number 7, Please? I am sure it must be right in front of me. Especially since it doesn't seem to be one of the difficult ones listed by others here.

I love the poetic clues. I swear I had checked one of those threads a couple of times looking for an egg. Must be my eyes are getting blurry as I rush from thread to thread.

Now the trick: can you write poetry while suffering from jet lag?


----------



## Silver

Oh please, please, number 6.  A clever little rhyme - something about tricks and nix and picking up sticks, perhaps?


----------



## MonaSW

Okay, I have 6 & 8 left. 

Edit: Got em! (Boy was #6 buried deep under all those books!)  And you've got mail Harvey!


----------



## dollcrazy

I'm sure you have received a gazillion pms since so many members have enjoyed this egg hunt. But I'm wondering if you have received all of them due to the erratic misbehaving of the board.(I'm not complaining, just stating a fact) If there is anyway possible to foward them to me, I would be happy to create a list so everyone will know for sure that theirs was received before the draw. I would hate to think that someone spent days hunting and their answers are floating out somewhere in cyberspace.    I'm just trying to put every ones mind to rest that they at least have a fair and fighting chance.


----------



## egh34

dollcrazy said:


> I'm sure you have received a gazillion pms since so many members have enjoyed this egg hunt. But I'm wondering if you have received all of them due to the erratic misbehaving of the board.(I'm not complaining, just stating a fact) If there is anyway possible to foward them to me, I would be happy to create a list so everyone will know for sure that theirs was received before the draw. I would hate to think that someone spent days hunting and their answers are floating out somewhere in cyberspace.   I'm just trying to put every ones mind to rest that they at least have a fair and fighting chance.


I have been curious myself, wondering if all my hard work got to youu or not. I would love to see a list if possible, so we know what we sent was received.


----------



## ak rain

maybe lay out the raffle names similar to the raffle for the pretty bags Borsa Bella (?) bags.
Sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin

Okay, I'll compile a list and post it here of all the entries I've received so far. 

And, we have time for a few more hints before our drawings on Sunday, so stay tuned for those!


----------



## KBoards Admin

_*Confound this board and its Easter tricks!
Nineteen minutes and still egg six
Was a vanishing act, until by chance 
I gave this thread a second glance. 
Keeping faith, I was so blind!
I'll handle with care the egg I find. 
The plain truth on where this egg is stored: 
An author's thread in the Book corner board.*_


----------



## Buttercup

Ugh, clearly I stink at this, I still need 4,5,7,8 & 10!


----------



## jimbellow

amazing promotion!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

For those of you who feel badly because you have not found all the eggs.... do not despair.
I just found my first egg!   So, I am no threat to your success.  happy easter to all


----------



## Aravis60

I still can't find #7!


----------



## Kind

Only a few more days to GO GO GO GO!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

_*To get Egg 7 in your sights
Give this board my best regards;
It smells of leather, lamps, and lights,
and overheated credit cards.

With two days until our contest's final
Find a thread to skin yourself in vinyl. 
But beware the pressures of your peers
with Kindles dressed in bright veneers!*_


----------



## Silver

Thanks so much for the kooky kontest, and for the klever klues!  Harvey and Mods, you guys are the best!


----------



## jgbex

I finally got all 10 eggs. Boy some of them were not very easy. Now that I'm finished I can say that it was fun.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

jgbex said:


> I finally got all 10 eggs. Boy some of them were not very easy. Now that I'm finished I can say that it was fun.


Congrats


----------



## Aravis60

YEAH!!!  Thank goodness I finally found that last egg! What a fun contest- Harvey and the mods, you rock!


----------



## contest

We have received 63 68 entries so far, from:

ak rain
Andra 
Anju No. 469 
Annalog 
Aravis60
ArmyWife 
Atunah 
B-Kay
bkworm8it
Buttercup
CegAbq
char0917 
chevauchee 
Chey 
chynared21
ConnieK 
Cowgirl 
CozyMama 
crebel 
CS 
cturtlechick 
dablab 
Dangerosa 
davem2bits 
DD 
dollcrazy 
drenee 
egh34 
ErinS 
ferretluver 
GreenThumb
Harmakhet 
Jaasy 
jgbex 
Kathy 
KBisGr8 
kdawna 
kim 
KimmyA 
KindleKay (aka #1652) 
LaraAmber 
Lynn 
lynninva
MAGreen 
Maxx 
Meemo 
MeganW 
MonaSW 
mwvickers 
Neversleepsawink (#1071)
NitroStitch
ogie287 (est. 183 
pawlaw aka MXCIX 
pomlover2586 
rho 
Saylorgirl 
sebat 
sergirl 
Silver 
Sofie 
StarbucksAddict 
Susan in VA 
Tippy 
traceyreads 
vg 
vick_ammo 
wavsite 
WolfePrincess73


----------



## ak rain

if we are not there should we post again as I know i found all and I have saved the list thank goodness!
Sylvia


----------



## chynared21

ak rain said:


> if we are not there should we post again as I know i found all and I have saved the list thank goodness!
> Sylvia


*Same here, I'm not on the list *


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hold on, let me check something...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Okay, I've added three people to the list - - I think you accidentally sent the 10 codes to my account rather than "contest". No problem, though - you are entered.

If anyone else does not see their name listed - please send a PM to KindleBoards member "contest" with the ten codes.

- Harvey


----------



## chynared21

Harvey said:


> Okay, I've added three people to the list - - I think you accidentally sent the 10 codes to my account rather than "contest". No problem, though - you are entered.
> 
> If anyone else does not see their name listed - please send a PM to KindleBoards member "contest" with the ten codes.
> 
> - Harvey


*LOL, thanks Harvey...missed the tidbit on who to send the pm to *


----------



## lynninva

Finally, I have found all the eggs.  I clicked on the link in the first message to send the message to the contest box.

Harvey, thanks for putting this together.  Your hints were really awesome! (Do you write poetry for KindleWidow?)

And Betsy, the eggs were beautiful!

I may not win, but finishing the contest gives a sense of accomplishment.

It will be nice to go back to leisurely reading the boards, to enjoy the information and camaraderie again.


----------



## MonaSW

*Let's Talk* about where 8 is hiding...


----------



## Buttercup

Mona, that's the one I still have to find too.


----------



## Buttercup

Phew, I have all 10 now!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Phew, I have all 10 now!


Did you see, now there are 11!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Buttercup

LOL, yeah ... I'll be hunting again tomorrow when I get back from my basset rescue function.


----------



## Tippy

MonaSW said:


> Okay, I have 6 & 8 left. Edit: Got em! (Boy was #6 buried deep under all those books!)  And you've got mail Harvey!


WTG MonaSw -- congrats.


----------



## MonaSW

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Phew, I have all 10 now!


Congrats Buttercup! 8 sure was a pain, wasn't it? Fast moving boards make egg hunting a real challenge. 



Tippy said:


> WTG MonaSw -- congrats.


Thanks Tippy! And all the eggs sure were lovely!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks again to Betsy for those pretty eggs! 

Tomorrow we'll draw our three winners!


----------



## Dori

Congratulations to the winners.  I was hoping that I would come across one to see what they look like.  Never did see any until the big one after the contest today was won.  It is beautiful.  I do good to read a few of the new posts each day,  and I would think the eggs had to be in posts before the game started whenever that was.


----------



## MonaSW

Dori said:


> Congratulations to the winners. I was hoping that I would come across one to see what they look like. Never did see any until the big one after the contest today was won. It is beautiful. I do good to read a few of the new posts each day, and I would think the eggs had to be in posts before the game started whenever that was.


While the threads were current ones, the eggs could be in earlier posts in those threads. And on a fast moving board, a current thread could drop back a few pages rather quickly. Here are link to eggs for your viewing pleasure, they sure are purty!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the eggs--I did them this year instead of dyeing Easter eggs.  Still want that chocolate egg, LOL!

Happy Easter/Passover, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

WOW,  georgous.  Thank you so very much for showing them.


----------



## NitroStitch

Thank you for compiling all of the eggs in one place so we can enjoy them properly.  During the heat of "battle" while searching for them, I know I didn't get the chance to appreciate them fully.  That chocolate egg is making me hungry!


----------



## Kathy

Have they announced the winners? If so, where is it located?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Our three winners are coming up!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Congratulations to everyone who found an egg... and to the 70-or-so people who found all ten and sent in the code phrases!

From those entries, we've randomly selected three members to win $25 Amazon gift cards from KindleBoards.

And our winners are:

* Maxx Atunah Saylorgirl*

Congratulations!! Please PM me with your email addresses that we should send the gift cards to. Thanks for playing everyone!

(...and thanks to the mods for the idea for this contest, the fun code words, the beautiful eggs, and the help with the clues.)


----------



## MonaSW

Congratulations *Maxx, Atunah, Saylorgirl* !!!


----------



## Kathy

Congrats to Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl.


----------



## intinst

Congratulations to our E g  g  H  u  n  t  Winners', Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl!


----------



## dollcrazy

Congratulations! Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## ak rain

congrat all who found the eggs and to those who won the raffle.
Sylvia


----------



## MAGreen

Way to go Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl! Great job everyone!


----------



## Maxx

Thanks Harvey and all of the mods.  I am so excited to buy more books!!

Happy Easter everyone.

Maxx


----------



## dablab

congrats guys!!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Congrats Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl!! Thanks for the contest!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations.  What a great prize you've won.
deb


----------



## Meemo

Congrats to the winners - Happy Easter and happy shopping!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Congratulations!

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations to Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl.


----------



## bkworm8it

Congrats to the winners!

Theresam


----------



## KBoards Admin

Maxx said:


> Thanks Harvey and all of the mods. I am so excited to buy more books!!
> 
> Happy Easter everyone.
> 
> Maxx


Maxx, we just emailed you the gift certificate. Enjoy!


----------



## egh34

OK, giggle, giggle, when's our next contest?


----------



## DD

Yay!  Congratulations on your win, Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Congrats to Maxx, Atunah and Saylorgirl!!

Happy Easter everyone!*


----------



## Jaasy

Congratulations to Maxx, Atunah, and Saylorgirl!


----------



## Saylorgirl

Thank you so very much!!!!  I am so excited!!  The contest was great, and I loved the eggs!  Thank you again to everyone.  Congratulations also to Maxx and Atunah.  Thanks again


----------



## Anju 

Way to go folksies


----------



## kim

Yeaahh for all the winners... Atunah, Maxx, SaylorGirl!  Congratulations.


Thanks to Harvey and the Gang for the fun contest


----------



## pomlover2586

Congrats!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Saylorgirl said:


> Thank you so very much!!!! I am so excited!! The contest was great, and I loved the eggs! Thank you again to everyone. Congratulations also to Maxx and Atunah. Thanks again


I just sent your gift certificate to your email address, Saylorgirl. Enjoy!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations, Maxx, Atunah & Saylorgirl!!

Betsy, the eggs are beautiful, thank you for all of your artistic talent.  Harvey thank you for having such a great contest it was a lot of fun and thank you to all the Mods for all that you do!!


----------



## Maxx

I got my gift card, thanks Harvey for all of your help.  I have been waiting to order a cover, I think now is the time to get the M-Edge!!

Maxx

PS  Congrats to the other winners!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Congrats to the Winners!!!!


----------



## Saylorgirl

Harvey said:


> I just sent your gift certificate to your email address, Saylorgirl. Enjoy!


Thanks Harvey! I am looking at that new "go" m-edge in fushia!


----------



## Tippy

Congrats to Atunah, Saylorgirl and Maxx!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations to everyone who took part and especially all the winners!

Betsy


----------



## ferretluver

Congratulations Winners!!!


----------



## Cowgirl

A big Yahoo to the winners!!!!


----------



## SmrTyme

I FOUND ONE!!! huh...shoot...I missed it,huh.....


----------



## Kind

Congrats to the winners.     I mean ......     lol


----------



## Atunah

OMG   I won?  

Squeeeeeeeeeeee doing the happy egg dance  

This is awesome, I never win anything. Thank you so much. 

I can't get over that I won


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations to our winners!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> OMG  I won?
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeee doing the happy egg dance
> 
> This is awesome, I never win anything. Thank you so much.
> 
> I can't get over that I won


I got your PM - - your gift certificate should be in your in-box. Enjoy!


----------



## SmrTyme

Atunah said:


> OMG  I won?
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeee doing the happy egg dance
> 
> This is awesome, I never win anything. Thank you so much.
> 
> I can't get over that I won


Now is the time to go get a lotto ticket!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> OMG  I won?
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeee doing the happy egg dance
> 
> This is awesome, I never win anything. Thank you so much.
> 
> I can't get over that I won


Atunah, best use of the "shocked" smiley ever! Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Got the GC  .

Thanks again Harvey


----------



## MonaSW

Atunah said:


> OMG  I won?
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeee doing the happy egg dance
> 
> This is awesome, I never win anything. Thank you so much.
> 
> I can't get over that I won


Congratulations Atunah!!!


----------



## Maxx

I used my gift card and ordered the M-Edge Mocha Brown Leather Prodigy cover from Amazon.  I ordered it on Sunday night and it got here this afternoon!  I love it.

Thanks kboards.com for enabling me and helping to pay for that enabling!

Maxx


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats to the three of you. I completely forgot about the egg hunt during our vacation *


----------



## Kristena

Can someone post a link to one of the eggs?  I never found one and honestly, didn't look too hard since my internet time is limited.

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Mom of 4

Kristena said:


> Can someone post a link to one of the eggs? I never found one and honestly, didn't look too hard since my internet time is limited.
> 
> Congrats to the winners!


see page 14 of this thread for all the beautiful eggs!


----------



## Mom of 4

MonaSW said:


> While the threads were current ones, the eggs could be in earlier posts in those threads. And on a fast moving board, a current thread could drop back a few pages rather quickly. Here are link to eggs for your viewing pleasure, they sure are purty!


or I can quote them 

eta: Again, what a BEAUTIFUL job Betsy!!


----------



## intinst

If you want to "find " one go to Leslie's faq at the top of this page and scroll down on that thread.


----------



## MarthaT

grats to the winners


----------



## Kind

Kristena said:


> Can someone post a link to one of the eggs? I never found one and honestly, didn't look too hard since my internet time is limited.
> 
> Congrats to the winners!


lol, I post lots and I didn't see one either. Bad timing each time I guess.


----------

